# what languages to learn ?



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 7, 2008)

im doing my 3rd yr engineering n was wondering if u guys cud tell me what languages i could learn which would not put much extra burden on me n also help me look gud in my CV 

i presently know c,c++,matlab.
was thinking maybe some web designing may help...just need something that can be learnt through online courses and without HEAVY dedication 

any suggestions ??
html,sql,php...ive heard a lotta names but dont know much bout them....plz shed some light on this matter...

PS:: bandwisth not a prob so plz feel free to mention sites with video tuts


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 7, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> im doing my 3rd yr engineering n was wondering if u guys cud tell me what languages i could learn which would not put much extra burden on me n also help me look gud in my CV
> 
> i presently know c,c++,matlab.
> was thinking maybe some web designing may help...just need something that can be learnt through online courses and without HEAVY dedication
> ...


Learn *LAMP*... *L*inux,*A*pache,*M*ySQL,*P*HP
Real good for u.
And also learn some rev langs like Java,J2EE,JSF,EJB..
There is lot more to tell... Just hanging with this one and sure u know what is IT...


frederick_benny_digit said:


> PS:: bandwisth not a prob so plz feel free to mention sites with video tuts



E-Books will enough for that... No need to go for any video tutorial...


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 8, 2008)

thnx dude


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 8, 2008)

frederick_benny_digit said:


> im doing my 3rd yr engineering n was wondering if u guys cud tell me what languages i could learn which would not put much extra burden on me n also help me look gud in my CV
> 
> i presently know c,c++,matlab.
> was thinking maybe some web designing may help...just need something that can be learnt through online courses and without HEAVY dedication
> ...


 
learn wat ur heart speaks 2 u...it is not a bound.....

Install VS2008  and start learning C#... IMO 
for web developement learn javascript,Dreamweaver,HTML,CSS,XML


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2008)

languages ? Hindi, english, java, french, german, python, spanish, html, tamil, etc.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 8, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> languages ? Hindi, english, java, french, german, python, spanish, html, tamil, etc.


Metal head?


----------



## toofan (Oct 8, 2008)

For web desigining you should have to follow a stream

1. PHP, MySql
2. ASP, MsSql

Pick one stream and continue till you retire from ur job. Beacause learning is................


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 8, 2008)

> im doing my 3rd yr engineering n was wondering if u guys cud tell me what languages i could learn which would not put much extra burden on me n also help me look gud in my CV


JAVA and Unix ...(shell and perl)
ur CV will become rocking then..and also I think buy some good books..ebooks are just for quick reference..I feel very uncomfortable reading some book on PC ....

first buy "Unix by Sumitabha Das"..Install Ubuntu Linux Hardy Heron 8.0.4 on ur PC and start practising  then move to Java....


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 8, 2008)

You're going to become an engineer, not any run of the mill programmer lurking at every nook and cranny. Knowing a language is different from mastering the same. I recommend you start mastering C, Lisp (or Scheme or Haskell - for functional programming and Lambda calculus), and one of the extremely popular and marketable object-oriented platforms (not languages) - Java or dotNET.

How comfortable are you with algorithms and data structures? A degree in computer engineering is a waste unless you can develop your own solutions for countless computational problems with ease and elegance. Know TAOCP by heart, and you shall have confidence in your trade.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 8, 2008)

^^ TAOCP is amazing! I started reading it in the beginning of this semester, and still I'm in the first 300 pages of volume 1 only. Of course, it was not exactly in the top of my priority list, but its very comprehensive, I recommend it for all computer programmer wannabes.

PS: I'm a 3rd year computer student too


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Oct 9, 2008)

ya im pretty decent wit datastructures...thnx for the suggestions..will look into them..


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 15, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Metal head?


yeah ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> Metal head?


 
Hey rohan..u forgot 2 put the 'n'....


----------



## furious_gamer (Oct 17, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> Hey rohan..u forgot 2 put the 'n'....


ROFL


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 17, 2008)

thats a nice name!


----------

